# Pullman sage/Breville 54mm Naked Portafilter



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Finally someone has stepped up and created a naked portafilter to suit the 54mm range.

Pullman have brought out these..

















For the black handle they are $115 au plus shipping. Great price!

Does that mean I'm off the hook now? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

they aren't the same as Izzo Leva portafilters, right?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hasi said:


> they aren't the same as Izzo Leva portafilters, right?


I'm not sure to be honest. I thing the lug length may be different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

Great new, want one for my girlfriends Bambino ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

AndyJH said:


> Great new, want one for my girlfriends Bambino


If you get one let me know how it performs with a naked pf installed please  interested to convert mine but didn't want to take the leap just yet haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> If you get one let me know how it performs with a naked pf installed please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Will do, I think it will take a while for them to be available and currently no UK stockest. Don't have a problem with international order though so will reach out to them.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Tis the Season to be jolly fa la la... 
Take on a global shipment folly fa la la...


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

With import duty it might be cheaper to cross joey's palms with cash and convert a standard one. AUD exchange rates are much better for us than USD though.

Also wonder if it's brass and not stainless as per Sage.  They like their stainless even for parts in the machines.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Hasi said:


> they aren't the same as Izzo Leva portafilters, right?


 Blue Star give some sizes. They wont fit Sage. The outside dia of the body is 3mm larger and fins wider. The o/d is probably correct for La Spaz baskets and the diameter of the rim on those has to be reduced to get them in a Sage.

John

-


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

AndyJH said:


> Great new, want one for my girlfriends Bambino


Me too please Andy - let me know how you get on.

Probably getting a bambino around Xmas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Amazing to finally see a company providing these. Just done a mock order and they are quoting $45.55 for postage to UK so total of $160.55 (£84.31 at today's rate) Not sure I can justify that much but be interested if someone buys one what their view is on it .


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Not promising anything, but I might start doing the mod myself - if I can get access to the metal lathe to which my friend has access. I'll shout for all to see if I do.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

-Mac said:


> Not promising anything, but I might start doing the mod myself - if I can get access to the metal lathe to which my friend has access. I'll shout for all to see if I do.


Do it haha. Just make sure you take care of the handles because they mark up so easy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanruined (Dec 21, 2019)

Just a word of warning, I ordered one of these off Pullman and my brother who lives in Aus brought it home with him. I was really 'stoked' as the antipodeans like to say. First shot ready to go. I was really hopeful, after all, I think my coffee tastes great and I really thought I knew my stuff. First shot, channeling, spurting, blending, god knows what else, it was a total mess. So, just be very careful what you wish for, I now realise that I am really just a beginner and have a huge amount to learn about my relatively new hobby, hopefully the naked portafilter will help me on the journey.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Beanruined said:


> Just a word of warning, I ordered one of these off Pullman and my brother who lives in Aus brought it home with him. I was really 'stoked' as the antipodeans like to say. First shot ready to go. I was really hopeful, after all, I think my coffee tastes great and I really thought I knew my stuff. First shot, channeling, spurting, blending, god knows what else, it was a total mess. So, just be very careful what you wish for, I now realise that I am really just a beginner and have a huge amount to learn about my relatively new hobby, hopefully the naked portafilter will help me on the journey.


It's all part of the road to enlightenment 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

